

Mertado Launches Embedded Shopping for Social Games and Websites - vijaycs42
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/26/mertado-social-games/

======
catch23
Ew! This looks worse than the spammy popup ads of the web 1.0 era. Now they
annoy you with "BUY THIS NOW!!" inside flash games. How can you put relevant
product content in flash games when the game itself doesn't have product
context to begin with? The majority of the Mertado products remind me of the
"as seen on TV" type products... maybe the type of audience that typically
buys that stuff are now on games like Farmville.

I think it's great that these founders are willing to take this risk, but I'd
hate to be the end user being served up these deals inside of any game. I'll
retire from gaming when blizzard starts offering badges for buying products
inside Starcraft.

